# Speedball Acrylic on Fabric..ACK!



## lunarc (Jul 10, 2008)

So, I am an idiot and printed 6 shirts with this ink that says "Acrylic" instead of "Fabric" in the little heading. I wish Speedball would really make them look different. Is there any hope for me? 

I would hate to lose out on selling the shirts if the design is just going to fall off. Thanks guys!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

is this speedball ink?
Made for screen printng, I am just starting to screen print,and have been working with speedball, so far, seem good, i did wash tests and it seem fine but would like some feedback, as well.
 Sandy Jo


----------



## lunarc (Jul 10, 2008)

No, the package on the outside says "Acrylic". Where it normally says "Fabric" for the fabric ink.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Acrylic is for flatstocks, not apparel.

Yes, they will wash off on fabric. Try washing the garment and see if it washes off completely, maybe you can reuse it. Lesson learned, start over with fabric ink.


----------



## lunarc (Jul 10, 2008)

Yah, lesson learned for sure, oh well at least the shirts aren't that expensive. Maybe I can pass them off as "vintage after washing "


----------



## legalizethebeat (Jul 10, 2008)

probably not
they should wash off if not after one wash, than two. 
even here in thailand with the cold washing machines it still came off on the first wash
i did that with silver opaque acrylic, i was like oh man that looks awesome! honestly working with the silver opaque fabric ink is much more troublesome. but i am sure can look good with the right technique.
rock on!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I wonder why it washed out as it should be water proof when dried. I used to airbrush with acrylics all the time...Liquitex. Water soluble until dried and then waterproof. I agree they do look identicle in those speedball jars.


----------



## lunarc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! I will wash the shirts tonight, lets hope I save them! Either way, I will actually read the label BEFORE I print.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure you heatset them before the wash for best results.


----------



## zerodown (Nov 1, 2007)

When I started making shirts for myself as a hobby i used stencils and acrylic paint, none of them ever washed out, the real problem with those is that they dry way fast, so when I got into screen printing, I used acrylic the first few times and realize its not the way to go, the ink dries too fast on the screen and its almost impossible to get it out.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am trying to make some screens today of design i have done in the past with transfers,
Now i need to make the background white, and the text or image black, and I use Xara, trying to figure out , how to invert the colors,
anybodys help would be great 
Sandy


----------

